# 510 engine swaps



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

hey guys, i just got a 72 510 wagon, and while i love the chassis and style, the gutless L16 hooked to an automatic just isn't gonna cut it. i want to do an engine swap, but i'm not sure what to swap in. my top choice would be a rotary, preferably turbo'd, but that's really expensive and labor intensive, so its out for now (hopefully when i have more time and money). so the realistic options are either a KA24, a CA18DET or a built up L20 or if possible L24 (240Z engine, not a bored and stroked L20). i like the KA cause its got plenty of torque and power, and seems to bolt in with minimal custom modifications. the fact that the 240SX has produced a fair amount of aftermarket support for it doesn't hurt either. it should be pretty cheap, but i've had trouble even finding a complete KA drivetrain for sale anywhere. i like the CA18DET because its turbocharged and lighter than a KA, but its much cheaper and seems to require less work than an SR20. also, most parts that would need to be replaced for maintenance are shared with the CA18DE from the nissan pulsar. lastly, there's the L20. basically the only reason this is even mentioned is because it seems to be cheaper than the other two and would be an easier swap to do myself. i'm not really excited about an L20 though, so unless it turns out that the other two are out of my means, i doubt that i will do this one. anyway, tell me what you guys think i should do and why.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

These are the quotes I got for a straight engine swap no fireworks.

$5000 KA24e

$5500 KA24DE

$8000 SR20DE

This is from a well known shop so i'm sure if you bootlegged it yourself or from a shadetree mechanic you could save a lot of money. The L20 should be really cheap to do also but good luck finding a complete one cheap. Let me know if you come up on anything better i'm looking to swap my 72 2dr L16 very soon.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

he guys since you know your l series engines i'm trying to find an aftermarket air cleaner for my dad's truck wich has the l20b in it any thing helps thank you


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

L20B is the easiest and fastest conversion. The automatic is your weak point. My first datsun was a 73 610 wagon. Had the L16 (dual point) and auto trans. It was gutless and had no real acceleration. I would drop the auto and install at least a 4 speed if not the 5 speed. Now as far as the aircleaner for the L20B, anything with the base that will fit the carb neck will work. Then you have the crankcase ventilation tube and breather on the cover to clear up. The L20B will at least keep you up with the traffic and get better gas mileage also.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah but we have tryed everything and they hit the hood i need something like low profile to clear it


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I know exactly what you are talking about. My 71 has the L20B. I have been running with nothing. But if you run a 2 inch air cleaner on the original base, don't put the cover on. When you close the hood, it basically hits the top of the filter and seals it for you. You will have about 2 inches from the top of the carb neck to the hood. Now the L24 you speak of is a 6 cylinder. You might as well go to the L28 six if your going for a straight line torque monster.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

but what exactly can all go into a 510?

SR20DET?
RB26?
s/b 350?

I am interested to know because I wanna find a little 2 door 510 Bluebird SSS project


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Tha Sheep said:


> but what exactly can all go into a 510?
> 
> SR20DET?
> RB26?
> ...


it all comes down to what you want the car to do. anything is possible though.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

well I was thinking SR20DET or a small block 350. 

what are some good sites to find 510's for sale?


----------



## da603headbusta (Apr 8, 2005)

u can put a first gen 300zx turbo engine in it


----------

